# 50 th birthday ideas



## nadnerb (15 Dec 2014)

Hi Folks
My sister is 50 this christmas and I am looking for some help on what to make her for her birthday. any ideas or pattern ideas would be much appreciated
Regards
Brendan


----------



## marcros (15 Dec 2014)

What about a clock?


----------



## Stooby (15 Dec 2014)

What kind of things does she like, it would be easier to help with a few prompts.


----------



## nadnerb (15 Dec 2014)

cooking, baking sewing ???


----------



## finneyb (15 Dec 2014)

What about a recipe stand to your design eg http://www.houseoffraser.co.uk/Linea+Oa ... t:%7Cbku:1

Brian


----------



## Chippygeoff (15 Dec 2014)

What about something along these lines. If you wanted something like this I could always make you a pattern.


----------



## blackrodd (15 Dec 2014)

Cor, Chippy Jeff, what a corker! What sort of time does THAT take?
Regards Rodders


----------



## bodgerbaz (16 Dec 2014)

Is there anything on our friend Steve Good's web site that takes your fancy? Maybe something from 'Wordart Sayings' or something from his 'kitchen' sections?

Without knowing her it's a bit difficult to say but good luck with it. 

Barry


----------



## Chippygeoff (16 Dec 2014)

Hi Rodders. That was a customers order made in oak and it too round about an hour to make. During the course of a year I make dozens like that.


----------



## nadnerb (16 Dec 2014)

Thanks folks for all your ideas. I am going to do a design something like Chippy geoff's. I will let you know the out come!
Regards
Brendan


----------

